
Which BSD are you using for development? - xstartup
I am wondering if someone actually uses BSD as their daily driver. Which one do you use and why?
======
brynet
Yes. I use OpenBSD on both my desktop and laptop daily, I also use it for my
home firewall and personal server.

Full disclosure: OpenBSD developer.

